# Fussy Hamster?



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

Hiya everyone, well I've had my oldest hamster fatty (russian dwarf) for around 6months now and I've noticed hes become very fussy about what he eats. I feed him pets at home hamster museli, because it seems to have the most variety, but for quite a long time now he only eat the sunflower seeds, banana chips and the odd peanut and kicks the rest out of his bowl. Hes totally in love with broccoli though so i feed him that quite alot because hes seems to get cranky or reealy hungry when I tried to leave him without it, in hope he would eat his normal food. 
So at the moment he eats: handed picked peanuts banana chips, and sunflower seeds. carrot, broccoli, and a little toast now and then. 
I still give him a full bowl of normal food a week (dont change it everyday tho cos he hardly touches it) and leave all his other food in another bowl.
Sorry know it very long, but I was wondering if any other people have had the same fussyness and how i could maybe help with it, because i feel like he might not be getting enough food, even if he is kinda fat XD
this is him, my pretty little menace XD:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow you do brilliantly with his diet!!  My Dini was a little fussy....she would only have the expensive feed...but for a time I couldn't get any more and she obv got hungry and now eats the normal things. I wouldn't worry you're doing amazingly! And....WOW.....that first pic is a keeper!!! He is lovely looking!!!!!!!!!!! Really really cute! xx


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Wow you do brilliantly with his diet!!  My Dini was a little fussy....she would only have the expensive feed...but for a time I couldn't get any more and she obv got hungry and now eats the normal things. I wouldn't worry you're doing amazingly! And....WOW.....that first pic is a keeper!!! He is lovely looking!!!!!!!!!!! Really really cute! xx


Lol yeah hes a litte spoilt brat but i dont mind, just sit down and pick out all thebits he likes for him, not the best idea considering i have a severe peanut allergy but its cool XD 
yeh hes a bit of a poser, hes the only one outta the 3 that stops for a photo XD
thanks for the input glad to here hes not the only one


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

My russian dwarfs leave most of the [email protected] muesli too. I leave it in there after they have picked their favourites out the encourage them to eat the rest. [email protected] do hamster nuggets as well, so the hamster can't selectively eat, but I don't trust my fussy lot to eat it (the robos and syrians all selectively eat too, but not as bad as the russians) and I'd get bored eating the same thing every day, so I guess they would too.


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> My russian dwarfs leave most of the [email protected] muesli too. I leave it in there after they have picked their favourites out the encourage them to eat the rest. [email protected] do hamster nuggets as well, so the hamster can't selectively eat, but I don't trust my fussy lot to eat it (the robos and syrians all selectively eat too, but not as bad as the russians) and I'd get bored eating the same thing every day, so I guess they would too.


oh Yeah i have seen those nugget ones, but didnt really liie the look of them, reminds me of what he used to be on when he was a baby i picked out. He'd probably rather starve himself than eat it XD like he does with the rest of the food, once I left for two days without seeds or broccoli to see if he would eat his normal food, totally went crazy so I gave up. the chinese can be slightly fussy, but not half as fussy as fatty, and my new syrian coco just eats most things. maybe its just fussy russians XD


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to be honest PAH hamster food is not a good mix, one of the ingredients is added sugar (or at least it was last time i went in PAH i havent been in for years), its not good for russian hamsters (as most as the hamster on the market are WW/CRD hybrids and CRD are prone to diabeties) 

also, it sounds as if he is only eating the treats from his mix, most people pick out most of the sunflower seeds, banana chips and peanuts with dwarfs and offer them as treats

have you tried him on a different brand? harry hamster is a good brand, as is burgess supa hamster


----------



## matt&hishamster (Jan 21, 2011)

my hamster theo is a pest! when i fill up his food bowl he runs in stores all his food puts it in the tubes next to where he sleeps then comes back down and starts ganwing on the cage i dont normally see him eat but there are normally a phew things left over. also hamsters(my syrian) loves spinach! and grapes the odd rasin and maybe some carrot hope this helped


----------

